# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetics from Alexander Getsoy, Saint Petersburg, Russia

## Airicist

Alexander Getsoy

----------


## Airicist

Mechanical Woodman

Published on Mar 27, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Mister X

Published on Apr 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Tramples time

Published on Jun 11, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Presentation

Published on Aug 11, 2012




> Workshops Getsoy Alexander was 25 years old

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Alexander Getsoy

Published on Jan 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

“Suok” electromechanical doll 

Published on Apr 17, 2016




> “Suok” electomechanical doll (Alexander Getsoy Workshops, 2014) — Polytechnic Museum at VDNH, Moscow, Russia — 2016.04
> 
> Notice that the doll was slightly faulty at the time of filming this video, but unfortunately it was like this at least from February 2016. The doll was built with two more movements that are not present on the video.

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 20, 2016

Mechanical Fiddler

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 5, 2017

----------

